# guitar painting in toronto area



## MalmsteenGuitarist (Apr 28, 2007)

i have a fender malmsteen sig its light blue and i want it classic white i am willing to drive outside the toronto area.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

You could try a local autobody shop. Icould be wrong but if that has a polyester finish on it its hell to remove. Also you will cut the value of your guitar by not keeping it stock. Just a couple of things to consider.


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

If you can't find some one near you to paint the guitar, Email me. I live in Chatham, hope that is not too far for ya.
Dennis


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i just had my strat painted red by a guy in oshawa. quality work, and very reasonable. let me know if you're interested and i will put you in touch.

-dh
([email protected])


----------

